# Zebco bite alert reel?



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone used this real? My wife bought it for me for my late bday gift the dector is really cool and seems to be sound and comes with a prespooled 20lb test wich I removed because I hate pre spooled line. but it is nice and smooth has a huge spool and doest way that much. Any info on this would be great!!!!!!


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um does it have yellow tip thru out rod kinda?*

?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Got pics


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*na*

na i dont it says hawg seeker on it.


----------



## Wreck7 (Nov 28, 2009)

I Think my son has one. He loaned it to me last sept. and I turned around and loaned it to my Dad. We did pretty good in the surf with it. It would cast about 40 yrds with 2 0z. on it. but the bearings seemed weak.Does it have a little light on it that flashes when you get a bite? if so...thats it. I think he only paid like $30 for the rod and reel.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a catfish rod/reel set-up


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

The rod/reel combo ain't bad. But that bite indicator ain't gonna do nothing but get oin you and everyone else's nerves!!! Ask MetroMan... LMAO. I used mine numerous times and I haven't had that thing work yet! 

I'll never forget one night we were on a pier night fishing, everyone was getting the skunk! There were a few bells that shook due to wind or rough waters...then it seemed like the night stood still....then BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP! Everyone looked over to see what I had on the line making my reel go crazy...but there was nothing! LOL I cut it off after that.

For it to really work you need to have the rod tip pointed towards the lure/bait. But from the surf or pier its angled to the sky...So save yourself the embarrassment...keep the beeper off! LOL. I really wish that it had an option for just the light to show, that way I could try to master it...but I find looking at the glow in the dark rod works fine for me! LOL

MYT


----------

